# Koi krank oder nicht



## olaf12 (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen einer meiner Koi schwimmt so kommisch ergeht immer ,
mit den Kopf nach unten. hier ein paar Bilder Habe heute
Morgen von Tera Pont Medi Fin hinein getahn.


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Hallo!

Warum kippst Du was in den Teich wenn Du gar nicht weisst was Dein Fisch hat???

LG Susanne


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

..und wenn sich evtl. rausstellt dass Medi fin nicht hilft kannst Du ihn vielleicht nicht richtig behandeln weil noch das ganze Malachitgrün im Wasser ist was sich nicht mit allem verträgt.....

kannst Du ihn nicht rausfangen?


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Ist der Fisch ein Neuzugang ... bzw. hattest Du einen in den letzten Wochen?
Hast Du weitere Auffälligkeiten beobachtet? Atemnot, Schießen, Scheuern etc.

Zu Kopfstehen fällt mir nämlich nur 1 Krankheit ein ...

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Hallo Mandy
Ist das die Taumelkrankheit ( Ichthyophonus hoferi )
Oder was glubst Du ???
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Nee Reiner ... das meine ich nicht ...

Was ist denn nun? Neuzugang in den letzten Wochen ... ja/nein ... andere Auffälligkeiten?

Mandy


----------



## doh (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Hm ich weiß was Mandy meint, dachte ich auch als ich es gelesen habe.
Kann aber auch an anderen Sachen liegen, hoffe ich zumindest!
Gute Besserung für den schönen.

EDIT: Habe gerade gesehen das du das Problem schon einmal hattest https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22740
würde mir wohl z udenken geben!
Überprüfe mal deine Wasserwerte und mach TWW.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## olaf12 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Ja ich hbe vor drei wochen einen neuen bekommen ca 15 cm karshi.
kann das den wierklich an den neuzugang ligen habe sonst 
nichts auffeliges bemerkt.

gruß Olaf


----------



## rumbalotte (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Moinsen zusammen,

ich bin ja nicht der "Koi-Auskenner" aber 15 Koi in 10.000 lt ...ist das nciht eh schon ziemlich grenzwertig? Kommen da nicht zwangsläufig Probleme


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

hast du mal abstriche gemacht? vielleicht ja doch harmloser als ich dachte. beobachte aufmerksam weiter . . . bei den geringsten anzeichen hol ein doc. an den teich.


----------



## olaf12 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Hallo
Er ist wieder fit.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Das ist schön   , gott sei dank hat sich das was ich dachte nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Sternenstaub (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Hallo Mandy,
ja an was hast du denn nun gedacht - lass uns Unwissende doch bitte nicht dumm sterben.

lG Angelika


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Okay. . . wie ich sagte kenne ich nur eine krankheit wo ein koi kopflastig schwimmt . . . und das wäre khv. wie gesagt, schön das die vermutung nicht zugetroffen hat. ich habe aber auch mit absicht nicht gesagt an was ich gedacht habe.


----------



## Joerg (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi krank oder nicht*

Es macht in der Regel wenig Sinn mit ein paar wenig aussagekräftigen Bildern und einer laienhaften Beschreibung über mögliche Krankheiten zu spekulieren.
Das fällt auch einem spezialisierten Koidoc schwer.


----------

